# Maui: Jan 15-22



## gravitar (Nov 24, 2010)

I see a few of us will be in Maui during this week.

Gravitar
ACE1
Passepartout

Who else is planning a trip during this week?  Maybe we can all meet up for drinks or some food.

Steve


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 24, 2010)

*We are open to getting together*



gravitar said:


> I see a few of us will be in Maui during this week.
> 
> Gravitar
> ACE1
> ...



We're at The Whaler/Kaanapali the last two weeks of January.  Where are you staying?


----------



## gravitar (Nov 24, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> We're at The Whaler/Kaanapali the last two weeks of January.  Where are you staying?



Westin North.


----------



## jnsywg (Dec 4, 2010)

gravitar said:


> Westin North.



Us too, Jan 15 - 29


----------



## ACE1 (Dec 4, 2010)

We are at the Westin but not North.  Sounds like fun count us in.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm thinking about running in the Maui Oceanfront Marathon on Jan 23.  I might be in the area.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 4, 2010)

*Where exactlly?*



BocaBum99 said:


> I'm thinking about running in the Maui Oceanfront Marathon on Jan 23.  I might be in the area.



Jim:  What town is the Marathon in?  We might run down and watch.


----------



## EZ-ED (Dec 5, 2010)

We would be join in (at least for drinks). We arrive Jan 14 to the 28 and staying at Kahana Falls then on to the Big Island at the Hilton from Jan 28 to Feb 4.

It's been over a year and I'm not sure if these places are still open but possible locations with plenty of parking in West Maui would be: 

The Pineapple Grill - Kapalua
The Plantation House - Kapalua
Cannery Maul - Mexican Restaraunt
Maui Brewing Co. at Kahana Gateway Shopping Center
Outback - used to be at the Kahana Gateway Shopping Center but may have moved out to Napilii.
Several places in Lahaina.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 5, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Jim:  What town is the Marathon in?  We might run down and watch.



It starts in Wailae and finishes by the Banyan Tree in Lahainatown.  I've been training for the Honolulu Marathon next week, but I've had a calf injury 3 weeks ago and haven't been able to run since then.  If I can run this week, I may do this marathon.


----------



## lolibeachgirl (Dec 5, 2010)

good luck bocabum!  DH and I were at the Park Shore Waikiki during the Susan G Komen race in Oct.  We had a great view from the 16th floor as what seemed like a million runners came towards the hotel from Diamondhead, then turned right onto the street right below us (corner of the zoo/park).  It was an amazing sight!


----------



## gravitar (Dec 14, 2010)

So it looks like

Gravitar
ACE1
Passepartout
Cathyb
jnsywg
BocaBum99  - Maybe
EZ-ED

will be in the area.

Steve


----------



## gravitar (Dec 21, 2010)

Gravitar                       15-21
ACE1                           ?
Passepartout                14-20
Cathyb                        15-29?
jnsywg                        15-29
BocaBum99 - Maybe       ?
EZ-ED                         14-28

How does the 16th sound? Maybe someplace in Lahina

If your date's are not correct or missing, please update.

Steve


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll speak for the DW. 16th works for us. Just name the place. Woo Hoo!, A cheap taxi ride might be necessary if polluted fruit drinks w/umbrellas are indicated.  We'll be at Kuleana Club.

Jim Ricks


----------



## MON2REY (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy Holidays everyone.  Is it too late to add another name to the group?  My wife and I will be at Westin North from the 14th thru the 26th.  Any place in the Lahaina/Kaanapali area would be great for us.


----------



## philemer (Dec 24, 2010)

Add us too.  Downtown Lahaina would be best since we'll be driving in from Kihei.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow, wish I could be there with all you Tuggers. Sounds like fun. And maybe next year if I retire early.  Two Idaho reps--will want to hear from you!

Have a great New Year!


----------



## gravitar (Dec 25, 2010)

Gravitar 15-21
ACE1 ?
Passepartout 14-20
Cathyb 15-29?
jnsywg 15-29
BocaBum99 - Maybe ?
EZ-ED 14-28
philemer ?
MON2REY 14-26

How does the 16th sound? Maybe someplace in Lahina

If your date's are not correct or missing, please update.

Steve


----------



## nygiants11991 (Dec 25, 2010)

Too bad this get together wasn't in March, cuz you could count us in.  Oh well maybe next time. 

Enjoy your trip, We look forward to hearing stories and seeing pictures


----------



## EZ-ED (Dec 26, 2010)

Jan 16 and Lahaina works for us. 

Just name the time and location.

Maybe Canoe Restaurant at 1450 Front Street (where Front meets Hwy 30). It has a nice view of the Bay, plenty of parking and a nice big bar area.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 27, 2010)

I just emailed Tourism Lahaina asking for some suggestions for locally owned, typical Hawaiian, moderately priced restaurants. When (if) they reply, I'll post here. We're not fussy and I'm sure Ed's idea would be fine too.... Jim


----------



## EZ-ED (Dec 27, 2010)

Would someone please PM me with the location and time. We leave in a couple of days for Phoenix and Palm Desert prior to departing for Maui and will be without a computer. My cell phone receives e-mail and then I'll find a computer to check for the information. 

I'll be glad to be out of the snow and now freezing rain in Idaho.

Thanks


----------



## gravitar (Dec 27, 2010)

EZ-ED said:


> Would someone please PM me with the location and time. We leave in a couple of days for Phoenix and Palm Desert prior to departing for Maui and will be without a computer. My cell phone receives e-mail and then I'll find a computer to check for the information.
> 
> I'll be glad to be out of the snow and now freezing rain in Idaho.
> 
> Thanks



No place yet.

Location is Lahina

I suggest late afternoon for drinks and if anyone wants to stay around and eat they can.

If you want to PM me with your email or your cell I will make sure you get the info.

Steve


----------



## gravitar (Dec 28, 2010)

*Email Addresses*

If everyone wants to PM me their email addresses, I will send out an email to everyone with the location info etc once it is determined and any updates if necessary.

Steve


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 29, 2010)

*TUG Banner?*

Since by my count, there will be at least 9 TUG couples and others together on Maui, with others following in subsequent weeks, did anyone ask Brian for a TUG banner?

*Edited:* I got the name of the TUGger who currently has one and have asked to be put in the que. 

*Edited yet again:* I am told it will be on the way to me 1/3. Woo Hoo!  

Jim


----------



## philemer (Dec 30, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Since by my count, there will be at least 9 TUG couples and others together on Maui, with others following in subsequent weeks, did anyone ask Brian for a TUG banner?
> 
> *Edited:* I got the name of the TUGger who currently has one and have asked to be put in the que.
> 
> Jim



Good idea Jim. Aloha!


----------



## Walt (Dec 31, 2010)

*Could We Be Added To Join The Group?*

We will be at Kahana Falls from Jan 7 to Jan 14 and KBC from Jan 14 to Jan 20th.

Any One For Tennis? 

Walt 




gravitar said:


> Gravitar 15-21
> ACE1 ?
> Passepartout 14-20
> Cathyb 15-29?
> ...


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 31, 2010)

Walt, c'mon down to Lahaina 1/16. Where? Who knows? So far the only concrete suggestion has been the Canoe (see #19). I haven't been to Maui in 25 years, so can't argue for or against any place. No response from the tourism desk, so any/all suggestions welcome.

I'd suggest 3PM-ish. Restaurants are usually slow, we can get to know each other a bit and it shouldn't interfere with early or dinner plans. Those who want to stay and eat- or move somewhere else should have time to do so.

The TUGger who has a TUG banner has said he'll get it in the mail to me next week. I can see a large group picture and then anyone who wants to take an individual photo with the banner at their resort can certainly do so.

Thoughts?

Jim Ricks


----------



## gravitar (Dec 31, 2010)

*Walt - Added*

Gravitar 15-21
ACE1 ?
Passepartout 14-20
Cathyb 15-29?
jnsywg 15-29
BocaBum99 - Maybe ?
EZ-ED 14-28
philemer ?
MON2REY 14-26
Walt 7-20

I hope to have a place on Monday

Happy New Year!


----------



## ACE1 (Jan 1, 2011)

We will be there Jan. 14-25.  Sounds like it will be quite a group.  Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## philemer (Jan 1, 2011)

I recommended Kimo's to Steve a couple days ago. You get a FREE view of the ocean and it's highly rated by Trip Advisor. Does Canoes Restaurant offer an OV? See y'all soon, somewhere.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 1, 2011)

philemer said:


> I recommended Kimo's to Steve a couple days ago. You get a FREE view of the ocean and it's highly rated by Trip Advisor. Does Canoes Restaurant offer an OV? See y'all soon, somewhere.



Looking at the reviews, Kimo's has the higher rating, both have ocean view.  Canoes has lower cost 'early bird specials' and is said to have great sunsets. I'll be happy anywhere, but I think Kimo's might be a little upscale and not give our group time to mingle as I have the idea Canoes might. Also in the center of Lahaina, (Kimo's) how about parking? 

I'll leave the decision to others. Wherever we gather, we'll be there with a TUG banner.

See you all on the 16th..... Jim


----------



## jmatias (Jan 1, 2011)

We have the Westin from the Jan. 14 -21 but will be in and out trying to work around the kids sports schedules.  Will keep tabs on this thread to see if we are around on the 16th to meet up.

Happy New Year!

Jen


----------



## kmij (Jan 1, 2011)

what a fun get together.  i have always wanted to get together with some of the tuggers and be able to link a name and a face.  we will not be in maui 
until the 12th of feb.  (the week before in KBC and the week after maui at ko'olina)  maybe someone will be there when we are.
have a great time - i know you will!!
jean


----------



## Walt (Jan 1, 2011)

*I have been to Kimo's*



Passepartout said:


> Looking at the reviews, Kimo's has the higher rating, both have ocean view.  Canoes has lower cost 'early bird specials' and is said to have great sunsets. I'll be happy anywhere, but I think Kimo's might be a little upscale and not give our group time to mingle as I have the idea Canoes might. Also in the center of Lahaina, (Kimo's) how about parking?
> 
> I'll leave the decision to others. Wherever we gather, we'll be there with a TUG banner.
> 
> See you all on the 16th..... Jim



Everything at Kimo's is Great.....  the location, the view, the food, and service.  If you can make reservations for 20 or more people it may work.

Parking in Lahaina is a problem.  But I usually park in the Lahaina Center and get 4 hours of free parking with a purchase at one of the Lahaina Center's stores.  There is an ABC Store in the Center and you can always find something to buy there.

The Hard Rock Cafe is also located in the Lahaina Center.

http://www.hardrock.com/locations/cafes3/events.aspx?LocationID=61&MIBenumID=3


http://www.kimosmaui.com/

I have never eaten at Canoes.  

http://www.canoesrestaurant.com/Home.html

Another place that may work, if you can get a reservation could be the Aloha Mixed Plate with some Free parking in front or parking at the Lahaina Cannery Mall which is across the street.

http://www.alohamixedplate.com/

http://lahainacannery.com/

Here is a slide show of Maui.

The resorts in the slide show are Ka'anapali Beach Club, Kahana Falls, and Maui Hills.


http://travel.webshots.com/slideshow/569952508uvvSte

Another place that looks interesting is the Mai Tai Lounge. I have not been there.

http://lahainamaitai.com/

Walt


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 1, 2011)

We like Kimo's too but we really like the Hula Grill on Ka'anapali beach as it is in walking distance from our timeshare on Maui.

When we were at Kimo's last March, we asked the waitress for our bill and she told us that it was taken care of by someone else.  We looked around but didn't recognize any TUGgers.  

We were so surprised and we felt a little guilty too because we had really splurged but the waitress said that it was OK.  

It was late in the afternoon after a fantastic whale watching tour and we hung aroungd at Kimo's for several hours.  We will never know who the person was who paid for us but it was a very nice surprise.


----------



## gravitar (Jan 3, 2011)

*Kimos*

It seems that the consensus is Kimos.

I have made inquiries at a few places, as has someone on my behalf. All of the places contact, including Kimos, have said that with such a large group, to be organized with tables reserved, etc. they  would consider it private party and charge accordingly (deposits, minimum's, no split checks)  Kimos just suggested showing up at about 4-4:30 when it should not be that busy.

Unless there are any objections, Kimos it is.  I will send out an email with the info.

Steve


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 3, 2011)

Way Good! Kimo's 4 P.M. the 16th it is. Hope to see a good group there!

I don't know what the largest impromptu TUG gathering not bound by some common thing- like a cruise- has been, but this has potential.

Thanks for doing the leg (and phone) work, Steve!

See you all there.... Jim


----------



## gravitar (Jan 4, 2011)

*Email Sent*

I sent out an email to those who provided one. Non have been rejected yet so I guess i cut and pasted them correctly!

If anyone was expecting one and does not get it, or if anyone hasn't yet sent me their email address, let me know and I will add you and resend the email to you.

I haven't gone through the thread to see who is getting or already has the banner. Whoever that is, please email me and let me know you have it. I think it best we show up a bit early and see if we can get them to hang it for us.

Steve


----------



## gravitar (Jan 6, 2011)

*Attendance Update*

*Confirmed*
Gravitar        3
ACE1            2
Passepartout  2
philemer        2
MON2REY      2
Walt             2

*Regrets*
BocaBum99
EZ-ED 
jnsywg

*Not Yet Responded*
Cathyb
jmatias


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 6, 2011)

*Can't make it*



gravitar said:


> *Confirmed*
> Gravitar        3
> ACE1            2
> Passepartout  2
> ...



Sorry.  Doesn't look like we can get there.  Please have someone share your experiences on TUG.


----------



## gravitar (Jan 7, 2011)

Unless there are any last minute changes there will be 13 attending Sunday afternoon the 16th



Confirmed
Gravitar 3
ACE1 2
Passepartout 2
philemer 2
MON2REY 2
Walt 2

Regrets
BocaBum99
EZ-ED 
jnsywg
Cathyb

Not Yet Responded
jmatias


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 10, 2011)

The TUG banner arrived today, with many thanks to the last user who came through despite very difficult obstacles! I will hand carry it to Maui and see you all on Sunday the 16th!

Jim Ricks


----------



## EZ-ED (Jan 15, 2011)

Y'all have fun. Sorry to miss the "DO" as we wanted to meet more TUGGERS. 

At least we will get to meet Passepartout next January in Auckland if things go as planned.

Enjoying the nice weather in Maui as it looks like there might have been a bit of rain last week.


----------



## gravitar (Jan 16, 2011)

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 17, 2011)

The turn-out ended up at 13! Thanks to Steve for organizing it, and to all participants. Not to worry, those who had other plans. We talked about you anyway.

Perhaps the TUG management might consider a "meet 'n' greet" sub-forum in the regional area for members to arrange get-togethers? 

Again, Thanks! We are off to Hana with the CD/DVD passed from another generous TUGger, so we can pass it to another!

Jim


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 17, 2011)

*No pictures?*



Passepartout said:


> The turn-out ended up at 13! Thanks to Steve for organizing it, and to all participants. Not to worry, those who had other plans. We talked about you anyway.
> 
> Perhaps the TUG management might consider a "meet 'n' greet" sub-forum in the regional area for members to arrange get-togethers?
> 
> ...



Want to see what you people look like  Sorry I missed it.


----------



## philemer (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, thanks to Steve for organizing it. He took a picture of Jim holding the TUG banner so that should be published here soon. Right Steve?   I sure enjoyed myself. What a great group. Next year in Maui, same dates?


----------

